# horse transport price



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

I have used and recomend Hauled Wright www.hauledright.com

Most haulers are $0.50-$1.50 per loaded mile (meaning, one way). Hauled Wright is on the cheaper end, but highly recomended by a lot of people 

(I also like Sharway but they don't do full size, just minis and small ponies)


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

Depends on where your hauling from and where your hauling to. You can also post your needs on Uship.com for free and haulers will bid for your job.

If your talking with in state, there are often local haulers that will often haul in-state cheaper and offer more personal care because the don't have the Dept of Transportation licensing like major cross country shippers.

For instances, I often haul through out the state off Texas. For 50 or more miles away its a $50 pick up and then $1.25 per loaded mile. Approx $.75 for second horse $.50 for third $.25 for 4th.. I just got a job for 3 from San Antonio to North TX and I was $150 cheaper than Equine Express a major coast to coast hauler.


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

I have had great success with uship.com
As long as you're cautious about who you choose, you'll be fine.
I've used companies to bring horses from NY to TN and I had one company bring a horse from GA to TN and then TN to IN. I never paid more than $300 and had first class service. 

Just use someone with a lot of good feedback, and read the feedback that they have.


----------

